# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Save Justin!!!

## myvoice

Rumour has it that the Taylor-Burtons are being axed. 

This is a campaign to save Justin. Sign your support here... Thanks!!! 

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

They're being axed!??   :EEK!:  Where did you hear this?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

What?!?! they can't aze Justin....noooooo!!

----------


## di marco

noooooo they cant axe justin, i wont let them! axe all the others as i dont really like them, but justin has to stay

----------


## myvoice

This campaign has been renamed Justice for Justin!!!

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

Dannielle - Save JUSTIN!!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

> Rumour has it that the Taylor-Burtons are being axed. 
> 
> This is a campaign to save Justin. Sign your support here... Thanks!!!


whats your source please??

----------


## Debs

im going to move thie to the rumour mill until we have a source!

----------


## gbnut

i think this is rubbish as they are ment to have big storylines coming up for the family eg the pregnancys.

----------


## myvoice

My source - it was in the metro

----------


## Bad Wolf

the parents are really annoying as are those twins- they were much better when partnered with max and ob

----------


## Emmak2005

> Rumour has it that the Taylor-Burtons are being axed. 
> 
> This is a campaign to save him. Sign your support here... Thanks!!!


 Oh yes I definately want to save sexy Justin. Plus Chris Fountain who plays him has the potential to become a really good actor - not just in soap, but in whatever future acting job he gets. Ditch the twins, however.Or just keep one - as they're both alike anyway. You don't need them both. Have you noticed that the characters of Liz & Richard rarely appear in the same episode together anymore. It's usually one of each with Justin, Darlene, Ali, Mel & Sophie.  :Lol: I meant to put sexy Justin - not the 3 letter word s*x. And now I have a warning for it.

----------


## di marco

> Ditch the twins, however.Or just keep one - as they're both alike anyway.


if you have to keep one, keep mel as shes a bit more interesting than sophie

----------


## Rach33

Save Justin he's cute

----------


## Abbie

you have to save justin

----------


## ameliauk1

SAVE JUSTIN hes really great

----------


## Penguin8191

Yeh please save justin hes gorgeous and chris is a great actor!

----------


## Bryan

> i think this is rubbish as they are ment to have big storylines coming up for the family eg the pregnancys.


the pregancys???

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> the pregancys???
> 
> bondboffin


yeh there was a rumour about liz and darlene getting pregnant but that was ages ago so dont know if its true?

----------


## Snow Plough

i thought darlene was gonna get pregnanant. maybe thats the reason why they leave?

----------


## Georgie

------>save Justin <------

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree, he should remain.

----------


## emma_strange

He so shouldnt leave!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Justin's one of the best actors on the show!

----------


## di marco

> Justin's one of the best actors on the show!


i agree!  :Smile:

----------

